# Limed Oak Contiboard



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

Does anyone know where to buy limed oak contiboard? I've been to B&Q, Wickes etc but they only seem to stock white, beech and black etc, never seen limed oak.

Cheers! :2thumb:


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Sounds like a rare finish of board to me.

You could try local Kitchen companies and ask them if they know anywhere.

That or local timber yards. i.e not just DIY stores. Try the ones the tradesmen use. If they don't know where then you will struggle.


----------



## steve-campbell (Sep 18, 2007)

i gt mine from jewson, they ordered it in for me, they gave me an option of over 100 finishes, i gt cherry blosm or sumthin lol
£56 inc VAT for a 9' x 6'

steve


----------

